# The promise....



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

I previously made a poll on whether I should wrestle tempBOT or not. 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-should-i-wrestle-tempbot.586187/
Literally, everyone voted yes.
You thought Logan Paul and Floyd Mayweather was big
THIS IS THE BIGGEST WAR OF ALL TIME
POLL LORD VS TEMPBOT


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

Tpbot won't like this if you keep bothering it.
You might not know it... but Tempbot is even more powerful than P1ngpong.

Be afraid of Tempbot.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Tpbot won't like this if you keep bothering it.
> You might not know it... but Tempbot is even more powerful than P1ngpong.
> 
> Be afraid of Tempbot.


I am the poll god, I ain't scared of no bot
Besides, the look at the results
I have to do it.
Soon, the battle will begin


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I tried to be reasonable with you. This might be the EOF and I might be a Troll most of the times... but we are serious when we say you shouldn't mess with Tempbot.

Think of it like this:



_Yesterday watched the movie for the very first time and it has memorable quotes._


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Well I ttied to be reasonable with you. This might be the EOF and I might be a Troll most of the times... but we are serious when we say you shouldn't mess with Tempbot.
> 
> Think of it like this:
> 
> ...



I don't have a choice. I made a promise


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I don't have a choice. I made a promise


Well, whatever. You're a halfwit. Alexander is right after all.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Well, whatever. You're a halfwit. Alexander is right after all.


Thanks fellow halfwit


----------



## IC_ (Jun 15, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I don't have a choice. I made a promise


While we're talking about promises, remember how you promised that you would make the furry poll?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

IC_ said:


> While we're talking about promises, remember how you promised that you would make the furry poll?


That's different. I said if I WON


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 15, 2021)

rip wiimii


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 16, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> rip wiimii


Rip Mii


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 16, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


>


Help


----------

